# la grosse déception



## nerea (5 Septembre 2004)

J'ai un powerbook g4. Il n'a qu'un an et deux mois et depuis deux semaines (et de plus en plus) le combo ne marche plus. Il commença par mal écrire les cd et par rejeter les dvd et maintenant je ne peut même pas lui rentrer un cd pour qu'il le lit.
Quelques personnes m'ont dit que si je l'ai beucoup utilisé, et bien que c'est normal (à mois ça me semble pas normal du tout, mais en fin). D'autres m'ont dit qu'il vaut mieux que j'achette un graveur externe puisque essayer de le réparer coûterait la moitié du portable... et je n'ai même pas encore fini de le payer!!!
Si quelqu'un pouvait me donner un conseil. J'ai besoin au moins de savoir si c'est que j'ai eut de la mauvaise chance ou que les apples sont toujours comme ça.
Merci tout le monde


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2004)

Ce sont effectivement des choses qui arrivent. Pour être tranquile 3 ans il faut l'apple care, alors que chez les PCistes cette garantie est généralement gratuite... C'est là qu'est le vrai scandale chez Apple...


----------



## vincmyl (5 Septembre 2004)

Oui et Apple Care pour un PWB s'est pas donné :mouais:


----------



## ficelle (5 Septembre 2004)

fais un tour chez www.macsales.com , j'y ai vu en particulier ce modele à 179$, ce qui doit faire environs 200$ avec les frais de port, soit 165¤.
ils ont aussi regarder la "clearance page" qui est souvent mise à jour avec des produit reconditionnés...


----------



## naas (5 Septembre 2004)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Oui et Apple Care pour un PWB s'est pas donné :mouais:


c'est combien ?


----------



## iota (5 Septembre 2004)

Salut.



			
				naas a dit:
			
		

> c'est combien ?


 C'est 441,32¤ (pour ceux qui ont pas suivi la discussion, ce n'est pas une proposition indécente... ).

 @+
 iota


----------



## vincmyl (5 Septembre 2004)

Et on peut payer a crédit :love:  :mouais:


----------



## Amophis (5 Septembre 2004)

Sinon pour 279¤ t'as la Fnac qui fait la même chose mais limité à la France (Apple Care est internationnal). Et à la Fnac faut le prendre lors de l'achat....

Et du coup ça fait moins lourd....


----------



## Vercoquin (6 Septembre 2004)

Cet article extrait de MacBidouille pourra peut-être t'aider : un utilisateur avait le même problème que toi sur un Titanium, et a nettoyé le Combo. L'opération a été un succès... 
Pour info, j'ai aussi rencontré le même problème sur mon Ti, mais j'en ai profité pour revendre le combo a quelqu'un qui était sur de pouvoir réparer la panne (je ne sais pas comment il a fait) (à l'époque, je ne connaissais pas l'article de MacBidouille) et j'en ai profité pour monter un SuperDrive


----------



## Andre_Sterpin (8 Septembre 2004)

Vercoquin a dit:
			
		

> Cet article extrait de MacBidouille pourra peut-être t'aider : un utilisateur avait le même problème que toi sur un Titanium, et a nettoyé le Combo. L'opération a été un succès...



Pour info, au moins 4 personnes ont fait de même avec succès après publication de mon article. (en tous cas m'ont remercié parce que ça leur avait permis de récupérer l'histoire -> je n'ai pas les preuves que ce ne sont pas des raconteurs de carabistouilles -> je les crois volontiers).


----------



## Sly73 (8 Septembre 2004)

Si tu trouves pas solution à ton problème, tu peux toujours en racheter un. Sur www.macway.com , un graveur de DVD interne 4X (Superdrive donc) pour PowerBook et iBook coûte 224.


----------



## powerbook867 (8 Septembre 2004)

Sly73 a dit:
			
		

> Si tu trouves pas solution à ton problème, tu peux toujours en racheter un. Sur www.macway.com , un graveur de DVD interne 4X (Superdrive donc) pour PowerBook et iBook coûte 224¤.



Oui c'est pas trop cher !


----------



## Andre_Sterpin (17 Septembre 2004)

powerbook867 a dit:
			
		

> Oui c'est pas trop cher !



153 euros, là:

<http://www.eurodisks.be/catalogue.php?cat=101&rubrique=Pi%e8ces+Portables>


----------



## Mulder (17 Septembre 2004)

Tiens ! Salut André ! Un junior qui ne va pas tarder à devenir vétéran, c'est certain.  C'est chouette pour les forums MacG que tu sois là.


----------



## Andre_Sterpin (18 Septembre 2004)

Mulder a dit:
			
		

> Tiens ! Salut André ! Un junior qui ne va pas tarder à devenir vétéran, c'est certain.  C'est chouette pour les forums MacG que tu sois là.


Je fais que passer, je suis loin d'être un fana des forums...
Je vais normalement placé le slot-in cité dans un imac, je vous tiendrai au courant.


----------



## logan1138 (19 Septembre 2004)

Amophis a dit:
			
		

> Sinon pour 279¤ t'as la Fnac qui fait la même chose mais limité à la France (Apple Care est internationnal). Et à la Fnac faut le prendre lors de l'achat....
> 
> Et du coup ça fait moins lourd....



Aï! alors la Fnac parlons-en...
j'ai acheté mon premier Mac (iBook) à la fnac et après un bloquage de la batterie je leur est téléphoné et là... il faut faire preuve d'une grande patience, donc direction le magasin (ça commence) et là... il faut faire preuve d'une grande patience, évidement le 'vendeur' avait l'impression de voir un ovni quant j'ai sorti mon iBook et m'a directement renvoyé vers le service SAV et là... il faut faire preuve d'une grande patience et admirer leur incompétence, sans compter le véritable intérogatoire avant d'accepter la bécane et là, il faut faire preuve d'une grande patience: 1,5 mois d'attente (nous étions au mois de mars cqfd) pour récupérer ma bécane.
Bon, ok je reconnait que ça marchait ensuite   

Depuis, plusieur mac sont passé entre mes mains dont un avec un petit soucis sur le clavier (PB12) et avec Applecare l'immobilisation a été de 4 jours (4 sonneries au téléphone avant d'avoir qq).

Je ne généralise pas, c'est juste un témoignage


----------

